# How long did it take you to house train your pup? Advice for a starter please....



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Be patient .... Easier said than done I know  

Honestly, she will soon get the idea.

I remember becoming slightly obsessed as one day there was progress ie no accidents then the next day it would be full of accidents ....I even compiled a chart 

Take her out at least every hour if not sooner...I'd be out every 15 mins sometimes and you're right straight after every play, sleep, meal etc. 

Make sure you use one of the solutions to clean up any accidents indoors ie 'Simple Solution' or 'Urine Off' as any normal cleaner won't eradicate the smell and they'll keep going on that spot. 

Some take longer than others but they ALL get there in the end... You think just now that it Will take forever then suddenly it will just click with her. 

xxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Always go out when she wakes, if its quicker carry her, lots of praise and a treat when she performs.
As soon as you think there's a sign, can be sniffing , going in circles take her out. Excitement will cause a wee, so games and running will warrant a trip outside. It will seem never ending and 1 step forward, 2 back for a little while but you'll get there eventually.
Mine were both around 14-15 wks before we'd cracked it.
We got Rascal at 8 wks and Scamp at 7 wks.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds familiar! Max did this so I ended up putting his lead on and walking him up and down the garden, it focused his mind and solved the problem. It took approx 4 weeks for Max to be reliable, but he would still have the odd accident. However he is very trustworthy now. He makes himself very clear when he needs to go out. He keeps thumping his legs onto my legs until I pay attention.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

No, don't wake her to take her out.
From what you say it is after you take her out that she is weeing...
The only hope is to stay out with her until she wees - putting her on a lead, always taking her to the same part of the garden and incredible patience will help. 
Once she is going to the loo outside you can have a word that you use while she empties and hopefully that will become a trigger - mine know when I let them out in the garden and say 'go Be quick' that they need to go pee quickly.
Kiki was clean and dry over night by the 3rd night home - clean through the day from then too, but would have the odd wee accident, worst when I was too busy to keep an eye on her. She never peeed when shut in the kitchen, but if she was with us in the lounge she would scamper into the hall and pee...
Completely reliable by 19 weeks. She barks by the back door when she wants out.


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

I always make a fuss of woody when he does his business outside. I give commands for booths 'deeds'.... 'quick quick' and 'be clean'. When he does it outside he gets a treat. He's been house trained for about 2 weeks now. He also asks to go out. Persevere with it. Coco will get there in the end!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Do you know what, I can't even remember now how long it took. But I remember thinking it was taking forever. I do remember Coco was dry at night quite quickly, but the day time accidents in the house seemed to take a long time. I used to stand outside for ages at a time, give up, then like your Coco,she'd pee in the house almost instantly!! I think we were completely sorted at about 20 weeks.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami was 16 weeks before he gave his first indication he wanted to go out . . Carley (who I thought would be a breeze by following Samis lead . . ) was 20 weeks before she scratched at the back door. She still had a occasional accident pee in the house for several more weeks. I know this seems like an eternity now . . I remember very well the frustration, but they do pick it up with consistancy!! I would say "outside" every time I took either of them out as we went out the door, then "pee pee" once outside and LOTS of praise when we had success. They now both know the Pee and Poo command and if its raining or I'm in a hurry I say "Go pee pee (poo poo) quickly" or "hurry, hurry" and beleive it or not, they will!! They will both go on command about 80% of the time, so be patient and keep repeating yourself, they are really smart and she will make the connection.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Buddy took 2-3 weeks using only praise and treats. We always were watching him so it wasn't until the 3rd week we knew for a fact he had been fully house trained (asked to get out when we were all upstairs with him), but had no accidents after about half way through second week. We got him at 8 weeks old. Not sure if they all learn this quick but Buddy takes at most 3 times to learn most things (sit, stay etc). Dogs are born with the instinct that once they are able they will "keep the den clean" so just keep praising them when they toilet outside and they will catch on fast enough.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was instant and Bonnie took ages! We had to follow her around all the time and whip her out whenever she sniffed the ground. We also had to put her out every half hour. She got the message eventually but it seemed to take ages!


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------

